# My Story: Never Give Up!!



## darlingdon76 (12 Aug 2005)

Hi,

I've been reading your forums for quite some time and find them interesting, inspiring, and sometimes discouraging.  Moreso, interesting and inspiring though.

Figured I've been looking for long enough and contribute my little part to your forums, without to long of a rant, here goes.

For as long as I can remember, I've wanted to join the Canadian Armed Forces. Air Cadets, Reserves, I've done it, but to be apart of something bigger and do my part for my country was a fire that always burnt inside me and still does.

My first time applying was about 17 years ago, I was 18 at the time and just out of high school.  Did all my testing, no problems.  Thought I was good to go.  I can't remember the timeframes but I got a call shortly afterward saying I was underweight.  Looking back now I guess I really was, about 118 lbs. at 5 10'.  So I sucked it up and visited my family doctor who recommended me to a nutritionist.  I gained the weight and a letter was sent from my doctor confirming my weight gain.  I would guess about 4 months later I got the call.  I had selected 3 different tech. trades, ones I can't remember but this call was for an infantry position of some type.  I really wanted to do a tech. trade, thinking at the time of my future, wanting to be more than "just a grunt".  Blame it on my immaturity at the time, now I realize that "the grunts" are one of the most honorable crowds in the CF.

I turned the position down and the voice on the phone suggested I wait for the next selection.  A year passed and I got a call again, this time informing me that if I want to keep my file active I would have to come in for retesting.  I opted not, I was going to trade school that fall.

Fast forward a few more years.  Figured I'd try again, still with a burning desire to be one of the proud, respectable people of the CF.  All went well again, so I thought.  This time I got a call saying my vision was to bad, I was rejected.  Not taking this to easily, I once again consulted my doctor, he referred me to an eye specialist.  All went well, and again the doctor sent a letter confirming that my eyes were not as bad as thought.  Again, on the list.  Did get a call however about a year later, saying to keep my file active I would have to retest.  Finally I began to realize that maybe I wasn't meant for this.  I did not go for retesting.

Fast forward again, this time 8 years.  Married, two kids, mortgage, you get the picture.  Working a job that at best barely pays the bills, not feeling at all fulfilled.  Still wanting to join the CF, this kid won't quit.  Attempt #3.  This time not even making it out of the medical, "you have a -7.5 diopter, no way can you get in"!!!  Now knowing what I've come to learn, research, and understand I would not have even tried the 3rd time, vision was way, way off the mark.

Now feeling very depressed about the whole situation, I finally gave up on the whole thing and put it totally out of my mind......until 2 months ago.

I work as a car saleman, have now for the last 10 years I guess, I really hate my job, sadly I've come to despise it, knowing or thinking this is not what I was meant for.  This is a very degrading job at times, you know the "typical slimy salesperson".  Well that is still pretty much the norm.  Let me tell you that is not me.  I would guess the biggest reason why I'm not as success full as I could be is, I can't lie and sleep, I can't rip people off, and third I treat people the way I would want to be treated.  These may sound like very desireable traits to a potential employer but not to a salesmanager.  They want you to be nice, yes, but also to be a crook on the inside.  I don't like it.  That being said though I have done it for about 10 years, how, I don't know.  You might say, well "quit your job or do something else".  Not easy with bills, mortgage, and two kids.  A very risky move for a person my age, 34.  I live in a very beautiful province which I love (Newfoundland) jobs are not growing on trees here, locally in the last 4 months a fish plant has closed, a crab fishery has shut down and 100 mill workers are about to lose their jobs.  You tend to be thankful for what you get.  Pretty sad, huh?

Enough of that, though helpful to understand my motivation.  I was delivering a used truck to a client who was nice enough to call me on my cell phone after I'd been driving for two hours to deliver his vehicle.  "I don't want it now, it's not worth the price".  Oh, just great I though, phone rings again..."Don, what the @#ck are you doing driving that vehicle out to someone who just got off the phone with me telling me they don't want it!!" that was the jist of a lovely conversation with my salesmanager.  

Needless to say, I had two hours of solid though about what I was going to do with the rest of my life.  I didn't quit my job, I'm not a quitter, chin up, barrel on through.  I did though schedule Lasik Surgery.  $4800.00 later and a trip out of province, eyes done, with complete 20/20 vision (actually a little better than that I'm told).

Attempt #4:  Breeze through everything, CFAT, PT, interview, medical, oops!!!  You had lasik.  Was told not a big deal though, just have your doctor fill out these forms and send them in.  Done and done.  Now just waiting.  

I've read alot of speculation and heresay about wait times for after lasik.  Was told by med. officer that it was up to my eye doctor to clear me.  Well, he's clearing me next week.  I really, really hope this time all goes well.  I've done alot of research this time, on trades, number of openings, I've applied for 2 of the high demand trades according to the CF recruiting site, Nav.Tech.(A), Sig.Op, and comm. research (recommended by my cousin who has been in the Navy for about 10 years)

Sorry for such a long post, and maybe going off on a tanget here and there but I just had to get this out.  My wife has been really supportive of the whole situation, actually she's been there right through all of my attempts and failures in this journey to join the CF.  I will keep you posted of my progress and God willing, see you, seeing me in uniform.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## -rb (12 Aug 2005)

Welcome Don, and thanks for the story. I honestly hope things work out as hoped for you and your family and wish you the best of luck in your future endeavours! Make it Happen!

cheers.


----------



## alexpb (13 Aug 2005)

Great story.

Right now i think i am in the beginning of your story.

I am 18 years old and applying to the CF.

I just hope everything goes well and don't find myself discouraged from something that may come up.

*crosses fingers*

Good luck with your recruitment.


----------



## Roy Harding (13 Aug 2005)

Don;

I admire your perseverance and fortitude.  Let your wife know that I admire hers as well.

Best regards,

Roy Harding


----------



## darlingdon76 (14 Aug 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for your words of encouragement, they really mean alot.

I will, for those of you who are interested, keep you posted on any progress I make over the coming weeks/months.

Again, thanks for the support, and if anyone wants to keep in touch on their own progress or even setbacks, just send me a message.  I would be glad to talk.

Regards,

Don


----------



## NavComm (15 Aug 2005)

Don I am inspired by your story. I'm 45 and just joined the reserves so "never say never"! Good luck. You're lucky to have such a supportive wife.

I'm sure she'll be very proud on graduation day.

Soldier on and do keep us in the loop


----------



## Slim (15 Aug 2005)

Hi Don

Great post. Good way to soldier on without having even been trained yet. Good on you as quitters never get anything in life worth having.

If you need assistance of any type do not hesitate to PM me and if I can't answer myself I'll put you in touch with someone who can.

Cheers and way to go! 

Slim
STAFF


----------



## Infanteer101 (15 Aug 2005)

Darlington, the kind of people who just won't quit and those you have the "can do" attitude are the people the CF needs and you are one of those with much potential. Your story is no doubt a good one and I hope that such silly things holding you back will be overcome by your intense and continuing persistance! Cheers and Good luck to you!


----------



## new recruit (15 Aug 2005)

Hi Don,
  I really like your story. I'm a big believer in: "If there's a will, there's a way". You obviously have the will. I'm also a big believer that if you aren't happy, do something about it!! Lots of people aren't happy with their jobs either, but they just make excuses for why they can't leave. Whatever. Good for you for taking the plunge. I also wanted to tell you that I'm also from Newfoundland. My Dad works at the Abitibi paper mill in Stephenville that is shutting down in October. But Mom and Dad are going to be okay because Dad can just retire. He's been talking about it for years. I moved to NS about a year and a half ago, and in twelve days, I'm off to BMQ. 

Cheers,
Nicole.


----------



## darlingdon76 (7 Oct 2005)

UPDATE:

Got a call this afternoon saying I've been selected for Naval Electronics Technician (Acoustic)  (NE TECH (A)).

She told me I'd be leaving on the 5th of November.  I'm sorry I can't give you any more details as in where my BMQ will be.  I have to call her back on Tuesday.

It's been a long, long, road folks.  Will keep you posted.

Regards,

Don


----------



## bonitabelle (7 Oct 2005)

Congratulations Don,  that's great news!


----------



## dearryan (7 Oct 2005)

RIGHT ON!!! good work man.


----------



## Jungle (7 Oct 2005)

Congratulations Don. Patience is a virtue, and you and your wife are proof of it.
After reading your story, I am convinced you won't regret your career choice... even though you're going Navy   ;D
Now hang on tight, cause you two are about to take the ride of your life !!!  

Good luck !!


----------



## Jaxson (7 Oct 2005)

Congratulations and goodluck my friend.


----------



## NavComm (7 Oct 2005)

Congratulations and best of luck in your military career!


----------



## GregC (7 Oct 2005)

Congrats! Looks like you and I may be on the same course.....my BMQ is in St Jean on Nov 7, hope to see you there!

I had to have laser eye surgery done as well, my eyes were almost as bad as yours, so I'm glad both our medicals cleared and we're off to basic.

Best of luck to you, hope to see you in St Jean.


----------



## canadianchick (8 Oct 2005)

Don't stop, never give up/Hold your head high and reach the top/Let the world see what you have got/Bring it all back to you
Try not to worry 'bout a thing/Enjoy the good times life can bring/Keep it all inside you/Gotta let the feeling show/Imagination is the key
'Cos you are you're own destiny ( S CLUB 7)... sorry but this post just reminded me of this song GOOD LUCK AT BASIC


----------



## dearryan (8 Oct 2005)

canadianchick said:
			
		

> Don't stop, never give up/Hold your head high and reach the top/Let the world see what you have got/Bring it all back to you
> Try not to worry 'bout a thing/Enjoy the good times life can bring/Keep it all inside you/Gotta let the feeling show/Imagination is the key
> 'Cos you are you're own destiny ( S CLUB 7)... sorry but this post just reminded me of this song GOOD LUCK AT BASIC



oh my.


----------



## whorian (8 Oct 2005)

canadianchick said:
			
		

> Don't stop, never give up/Hold your head high and reach the top/Let the world see what you have got/Bring it all back to you
> Try not to worry 'bout a thing/Enjoy the good times life can bring/Keep it all inside you/Gotta let the feeling show/Imagination is the key
> 'Cos you are you're own destiny ( S CLUB 7)... sorry but this post just reminded me of this song GOOD LUCK AT BASIC


I'm sorry but this ain't a dance club. This is the military.


----------



## darlingdon76 (11 Oct 2005)

UPDATE:


Swearing In Ceremony:  Oct. 18/05, CFRC Corner Brook, NL

BMQ: Nov. 7/05, St.Jean

Trade: NCM, Naval Electronics Technician (Acoustic)  (NE TECH (A))

Still sinking in guys, anyone else on these dates?

Don


----------



## Elisha (11 Oct 2005)

Good on ya for making the choice to join.  Its great to see that even after all that time and bumps in the road you still wanted to be a soldier.  Best of luck with the training!

Elisha


----------



## GregC (11 Oct 2005)

darlingdon76 said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> Swearing In Ceremony:  Oct. 18/05, CFRC Corner Brook, NL
> ...



Congrats, my BMQ starts Nov 7 as well, I'll be seeing you there. I'm going reg force infantry, and I've spoken to one or two others on this board who are going infantry on the same date as well. See you in St Jean!


----------



## scottyeH? (12 Oct 2005)

I swear in the same date as you in Edmonton.
BMQ is October 31st, so more than likely I'll run into you.


----------



## CalgaryCanuck (13 Oct 2005)

Hey right on Greg, Im going Reg Infantry too, and I start my BMQ on November 7th as well.


----------



## youravatar (15 Oct 2005)

Just Goes To Show It's Never To Late


----------

